# Zoll M CCT Series



## exodus (Dec 6, 2010)

Does anyone know if these monitors have the ability to start a strip whenever PVC's are thrown, or when certain arythmias start?


----------



## reaper (Dec 6, 2010)

Sure, they all do. When you see PVC's, push print button!


----------



## exodus (Dec 6, 2010)

reaper said:


> Sure, they all do. When you see PVC's, push print button!



But that's tooooo easyyyy =(


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 6, 2010)

exodus said:


> But that's tooooo easyyyy =(



No it isn't! When you see PVCs, tell your basic "hey! Push print, quick!"

That is too easy. :-D


----------

